# Bushnell Rangefinders - Obsolete!!!!????



## AnchAk1961 (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought a top of the line Bushnell Legend range finder about four years ago.  It has served me well.   Unfortunately, I dropped the rangefinder and cracked the lense that covers the laser ranging device.  Good news is that it still works!?!   I am preparing for a Colorado trip and thought that I would go ahead and send it in to get the cracked lense replaced to insure that the device was water tight.   

Followed all Bushnell's instructions on returning the rangefinder.   Sent them a check for $10.00 and $12.00 to ship it insured UPS.  After spending a $22.00 total and four weeks later, I get a call from some kid at Bushnell who tells me that my rangefinder is "obsolete!?!"  What?  It is a four year old range finger that was sold in most catalogs until last year!  He then tells me "We consider it obsolete. We cannot work on obsolete devices here in the repair division."  "But we do have a special deal for you." "A new rangefinder for $xxx.xx, would you like to accept our offer? I need to know now?" You need to know now? Are you kidding?  I quickly pull the latest Cabelas' catalog and look at the model he is trying to sell me.  A step down from my existing level and only a lousy $20.00 off of the catalog prices!!!  What a joke!!! 

Bushnell has some good products but just pray you never need the "repair" department!  For me, I have bought my last Bushnell product!     

I will now only buy Leupold or better products.    they repaired and upgraded an old Vari-X III scope for me that was 10 years old...  No problems not issues just upgaded it and treated me well.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was going to get a rangefinder this weekend. This really helps. I was looking at the nikon riflehunter 550. It does the same has the Archers Choice but works out further for the rifle shooter. I was looking at the Bushnell but read other bad reviews at cabelas.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a bushnell yardage pro and I was not pleased with it at all, after I started comparing it with others.  I ended up selling it.  I baught it because I got a good deal on it.  At first I really liked it.  Then when I started hunting out west, and compared it to other range finders, I realized it wasn't near as good as waht else was out there.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine worked great till i left it out in the cold all night and it died .


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 26, 2009)

gunhand1911 said:


> Mine worked great till i left it out in the cold all night and it died .



Change the battery


----------



## marknga (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a Bushnell Scout 1000 and like it.


----------

